# Buying a UK 200SX/ USA S13



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi my bro is buying this car but is unsure about pottential problems. another thing it uses a 1.8 Turbo engine and is rear wheel drive. Which engine is this. Is it CA18DET or something? We want to try and compare it to a state side car.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

yes, it is the CA18DET. why are you comparing it to the USDM 240SX?


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

What car can i compare it to in the states. I know the 240 uses the KA24. Which cars use the CA18DE. Do you know any problems with the engine?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the states never had a car that used the CA18DE, not to my knowledge anyways. we only had the CA18E, CA18ET, CA20E, and CA20DE, i believe. 

why not just ask people that own that car that live around you? or ask people with older Silvias and 180SXs.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Probelm is they are not easy to find anywhere. It uses the CA18ET engine. Ive been told that the turbo goes around 60K and thats about it. If the block is anything like my SR20 it should be a reliable engine.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

err, i'm not too familiar with the UK 200SXs, but aren't they the same as the AUS 200SXs/the same chassis as our 240SXs? if so, the 200SXs came with the CA18DET and those engines are nice and strong.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

The americans did have a version of the ca18det in the earlier years and yes it is nice and strong. As far as i know i have never heard of turbos in them going that early and in a way they are actually better then the sr20det. They have a much higher quality free flowing head design which is much more efficent then the sr's. But because so much design and though was put into the head not as much went into the turbo and fuel applications. But because of the head the engine is very reliable and will hold quite a bit of power if built right.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

^^^^ are you positive that the US got the CA18DET? because i'm almost positive that we never got that engine at all. 

i know we got a CA18ET, but not a CA18DET. i've never seen one. that's why parts for the CA are a bit harder to come by as compared to the SR, but not that hard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

Im not 100% but pretty close, last time i was in texas, these 3 kids that rolled up to a drive in all had pretty nice 240's so i went over and talked to them and all of them had ca18det's and i know atleast one of them got it that way with the engine already in it and im pretty sure the others did too. So like i said i am pretty sure, im not 100% ill give it like 85-90%.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i see. well, all USDM 240SXs came with the KA24E/DE, nothing else. 

those guys probably just bought 240SXs that were already swapped with the CA.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

US Pursar 88-90 came with CA18DE, CA18DE shares some parts with CADET. As long as you know what to look for, you could go to your local NISSAN dealer for parts.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

We over in the US never recieved the CA18det, we did how ever receive the ca16de, ca18de, and the ca18et. The only problem is none of these engines will work with our cars, the reason being is these are all front wheel drive (they were all in 200sx US spec i believe they are called sentras every where else). The 240sx only came with the KA24, but over in japan the first 1 or 2 years i believe the CA18det RWD was the only engine that came in the car (thus the 180sx) then nissan introduced the sr20 and you were able to get it in both turbo and non turbo versions of both engines. Oh and unlike the sr20 the ca18det is an iron block, has 8 lobe cams and 8 spark plugs. The CA was basically a test engine for nissan where they placed all of the newest technologies, at the time.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i believe the CA18ET was a RWD setup. i'll have to check again.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

The CA18ET is a RWD setup as the 200 SX over here uses that engine and they are RWD


----------

